# where the f*ck have i moved to



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

in october the locals gave us a good reception by robbing us as i slept in bed
then attempted to get in a couple more times in the past few months

then today as i slept off a party my housemate was woken by banging, looked out the window to find a man in a balaclaver (sp) staring at her before running off

at 12 o'clock in broad day light 
4 masked up men kicked down the doors of 4 houses on our street
next door were thankfully/unthankfully in and confronted one only to have him point his fingers at her and tell her that next time he'll kill her

is there something funny in the water in manchester?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 15, 2006)

...... okay.....


i think i'm going to stick to brixton


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 15, 2006)

student accommodation?????


----------



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

no worse 

longsight


----------



## zenie (Feb 15, 2006)

This is why I dont go Ooop North   

Hope you're alright kidda


----------



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah im alright

its becoming quite normal now  

everyones safe.

it all stinks of crackhead desperation to be fair, cant help but feel sorry for the idiots who did it


----------



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

ive just been told by the local shop keeper that someones found a (possibly student) body down the road in Platt Fields Park 

anyone know if its true?

Wookey?


----------



## zenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Fuckin hell luv 

Cant you transfer to another uni or something???


----------



## AnMarie (Feb 15, 2006)

Manchester's well cool! Travelled the world I have and as places go its pretty damned fine imo.

I've lived in Manc all my life...in fact my first house was in Longsight and I've had no problems.
It's is a sad fact that thieves target students...they live 4 or more to a house so there's rich pickings for them, security on those properties can be inadequate and students particularly those who aren't used to cities can be naive and put themselves in harms way without realising it.

Anyway hope your OK Kidda! Take Care


----------



## veracity (Feb 15, 2006)

Blummin' 'eck Kidda, sorry to hear about the trouble you're having. Any chance of moving out of Longsight? Not to say that you don't get trouble in other student areas of Manc but Longsight can be a bit heavy. I lived in Fallowfield for  a few years without any trouble.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

for all its problems i actually like longsight

ive made some good mates round here and know the shopkeepers by name
my placement training is going to be around here too so moving too far away isnt an option either

fucks me off though that the students down the road in their posh little halls get the police patrols and the mounted protection and yet the local community up this way get left to the crackheads and the robbers

guess its all money ant it

manchester people dont half pull together when something like this happens though


----------



## nadia (Feb 15, 2006)

sounds pretty much like when I lived in Salford everyone had some stories


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 15, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> ive just been told by the local shop keeper that someones found a (possibly student) body down the road in Platt Fields Park
> 
> anyone know if its true?
> 
> Wookey?


 body found near the Parkway today

http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/news/index.shtml  is always good for local stuff Kidda


----------



## winterinmoscow (Feb 15, 2006)

I live in Moss Side and as someone said earlier on this thread, everyone has stories.

Parts of Manchester do scare me sometimes, but I still love it most out of all the places I've ever lived.


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2006)

Longsight is possibly one of the dodgiest places in Manc. If you get the opportunity to go elsewhere, do. As Ann says, most of Manchester is fine - on a par with any other city, anyway - but students do get targetted, and especially in Longsight and Ardwick at the moment.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 15, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> body found near the Parkway today
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/manchester/news/index.shtml  is always good for local stuff Kidda


That's a different body, different place I think Throbbing Angel.  Doesn't look like they're reporting the one Kidda's referring to.  BBC Manchester carries minimal stories.  *ManchesterOnline.com*, the website for Manchester Evening News has more extensive coverage, but even that's a bit patchy.


----------



## handy1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Are you on/near Plymouth Grove?

I'm not gonna rob you or owt,just wondering


----------



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

that rings a bell handy


----------



## moose (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeezis - lock all your doors, duck and cover.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 15, 2006)

can you move??? or ask for police patrols round your way????


----------



## foggypane (Feb 15, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is there something funny in the water in manchester?



Yes. Welsh piss.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 15, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> can you move??? or ask for police patrols round your way????



im moving in june.

preferably to a big protected house with SAS guards at the front door, a vicious corgi outside me bedroom door and plenty of locks to keep me safe

the police say they are over stretched as it is

i dont think theres many ways you can protect yourself from people who are prepared to kicked down your door in broad daylight though


----------



## zenie (Feb 15, 2006)

*Not that I advocate violence but....*




			
				Kidda said:
			
		

> i dont think theres many ways you can protect yourself from people who are prepared to kicked down your door in broad daylight though









I would


----------



## handy1 (Feb 15, 2006)

We got burgled a few years back while my dog was in the house,a big English Bull Terrier. When we got in they had thrown a bin bag over him while he was asleep on the couch  

He didn't know he was a guard dog then,i think/hope he does now.


Point being...if they want in,their in.

                           H


----------



## veracity (Feb 16, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> i dont think theres many ways you can protect yourself from people who are prepared to kicked down your door in broad daylight though



Sadly not as this recent case in Northenden shows
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/4714494.stm 
Scary world we live in.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 16, 2006)

It can be a bit tastey around that end of town.

It always seems to be students thta are targeted.

I have lived in Salford for 27 years and I have never had a problem, where students less than 3 quarters of a mile away are getting robbed all the time.

Keep a hammer under the bed and a bat behind the door.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah i saw that, fucking sick. poor woman 

well i havent slept a wink all night

my housemates made me check the house from top to bottom including under their beds and in their wardrobes before they could sleep and by the time i got into bed i just couldnt settle

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Kidda (Feb 16, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> It can be a bit tastey around that end of town.
> 
> It always seems to be students thta are targeted.
> 
> ...




weve all got one of these by our beds 






i could get away with beating someone with that, id get done for using a hammer


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear of this kidda - hope you and your housemates are OK. 

As others have said, there is little you can really do if someone is determined to get in - and sadly certain areas are more prone to this sort of thing than others.

Touching wood, I've only been burgled once in my ten years in Manchester, by my then next door neighbour (a bit of a change from asking to borrow a cup of sugar!).  Nothing in the ten years since thankfully - not a nice experience.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## dennisr (Feb 16, 2006)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> Touching wood, I've only been burgled once in my ten years in Manchester, by my then next door neighbour (a bit of a change from asking to borrow a cup of sugar!).



Similer experience in Liverpool 8 - the tosser was slowly working his way through the whole stairwell. Didn't manage to get in but fecked the door in the process of trying.

Funnily enough ... someone broke into his about a week later and set light to his furniture !!! - he moved out sharpish.  

Sorry to hear about the stuff your going through Kidda, Hope you find somewhere a bit more secure and safe that allows you to get on with your life.


----------



## soulman (Feb 18, 2006)

Manchester eh.


----------



## Fidel (Feb 18, 2006)

get yourself some cheap wirelss cctv, a dog and an alarm, wire the back door handles into the mains.

fuck it just move !


----------



## Alf Klein (Feb 18, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Manchester is fine - on a par with any other city



I heard, on some dodgy police thing on tv, that Manchester's burglary rate is 60% higher than the national average.

There do seem to be a large number of scally tossers here.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2006)

dennisr said:
			
		

> Similer experience in Liverpool 8 - the tosser was slowly working his way through the whole stairwell. Didn't manage to get in but fecked the door in the process of trying.
> 
> Funnily enough ... someone broke into his about a week later and set light to his furniture !!! - he moved out sharpish.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the stuff your going through Kidda, Hope you find somewhere a bit more secure and safe that allows you to get on with your life.




ooh L8. Yeah I lived in Toxteth. I guess all cities have these areas. They do target students.... best off moving if you can ........ good luck


----------



## chio (Feb 18, 2006)

The advice I was given, which is all pretty obvious stuff, was things like not putting obvious "student" markers in the windows eg. flyers, beer can pyramids etc. and not leaving Christmas decorations up all holiday (which is obviously out of date now).


----------



## handy1 (Feb 18, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> The advice I was given, which is all pretty obvious stuff, was things like not putting obvious "student" markers in the windows eg. flyers, beer can pyramids etc. and not leaving Christmas decorations up all holiday (which is obviously out of date now).



not obvious the students hall on oxford rd opposite the royal is full of xmas decorations.

fakkin students


----------



## Kidda (Feb 19, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> The advice I was given, which is all pretty obvious stuff, was things like not putting obvious "student" markers in the windows eg. flyers, beer can pyramids etc. and not leaving Christmas decorations up all holiday (which is obviously out of date now).



yeah were not obvious students, we made the landlord take down the 'to let' billboard outside our home

so i guess its just the area

but its a nice morning and the suns come up

so the burglars can fuck off 

*blasts deadlock*


----------



## Wilson (Feb 19, 2006)

buy a crossbow


----------



## Wookey (Feb 19, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> ive just been told by the local shop keeper that someones found a (possibly student) body down the road in Platt Fields Park
> 
> anyone know if its true?
> 
> Wookey?



Sorry Kidda, I've been shit this last few weeks. I missed a body pulled out of the canal, and then this one in Platt Fields.

We've had our concentration spoiled by mass redundancies, I reckon.

Will try harder.


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> I heard, on some dodgy police thing on tv, that Manchester's burglary rate is 60% higher than the national average.


There's no point comparing it to the national average - I'd like to see stats relating to other big cities. I've been lucky enough to have lived there for nearly 40 years and never be burgled.


----------



## montevideo (Feb 19, 2006)

a sad state of affairs. Lived on plymouth grove for 6 years (this would be almost 10 years ago now so maybe things have changed) & there wasn't any problems. 

Still have family living on the plymouth grove estate, they brought up 5 boys who all turned out alright. 

I always feel i should be defending the place but to be fair i was happy to leave.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 20, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> There do seem to be a large number of scally tossers here.



I had the 'pleasure' of sharing a bus with a right smackhead/scally this morning on the way into work.  He had the works - obligatory tracksuit, lots of carp tacky rings and stuff, dreadfull tattoos on his hands (looked like ones done in prison), playing very loud and distorted music on his mobile (without headphones - grrr), an awful manc accent, and every time a police car happened to drive past the bus, he looked paranoid as hell.  Definitely something to hide methinks.  I'm glad he got off the bus a stop before me, as he looked the type who would stab you as soon as look at you.  Not exactly the friendly type I guessed....

No different from anywhere else I suspect though - just one of those things these days.


----------



## moose (Feb 20, 2006)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> lots of carp


 Methinks you're obsessed, sir!


----------



## mancboy (Feb 20, 2006)

That's truly shit mate. But it could happen anywhere. Having said that, I've lived and worked in a lot of places, and sadly, this town is the only one where I've ever been the victim of random violence. Twice.

Give it a chance though. The good outweighs the bad by a fucking ton. Chin up and take care of yourself.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 20, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> I heard, on some dodgy police thing on tv, that Manchester's burglary rate is 60% higher than the national average.


And there's been about three shootings in the past week/fortnight in my district alone.

Yet in a council meeting, open to the public, one of my local councillors said that crime was falling.  

But then the council're trying to railroad through some more commercial property development and more regeneration at the mo', and talking publicly about the current spate of gun crime would maybe scare off potential investors, so they're pretty much keeping a lid on it and trying to talk it down.  

It also wouldn't look good in the run up to the council elections in May to highlight the crime wave.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 21, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Methinks you're obsessed, sir!



I must learn to proof-read posts before submitting them


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 21, 2006)

That's proper harsh Kidda, I used to live in Longsight and never had any trouble so maybe it's just a statistical blip and it'll all calm down soon?  
  I had more trouble in Victoria Park which is supposedly 'posher' but I guess that's what happens when you get a flat through the housing association.

I hope everything settles down for you, go for a vegie fry-up at Misty's to cheer yourself up a bit love.


----------



## colacho (Feb 22, 2006)

Good attitude, Kidda. All this shit sounds really heavy- what's happening in the old place? I lived in Hulme and Moss Side between 79 and 88 and never had any problems other than having my flat broken into by the cops. Well, that and having to leave for a while because someone was going to break my legs... but that blew over.
But the threat to your own space is a real fucker, even if it's just a student place. I was armed robbed at home (now live in Bogotá) about a year ago and had to see my 9 year old with a 9mm held against her head. Fuck!!!




			
				Kidda said:
			
		

> so i guess its just the area
> 
> but its a nice morning and the suns come up
> 
> ...


----------



## chilango (Feb 22, 2006)

Lived in Longsight and Moss Side for 5 years (1997-2002ish).

 

I liked Longsight, but the housing was shit...the house across the street got drive byed.

Moss Side was worse. Got burgled 6 times in a year - robbed light bulbs, deodorant and everything. Though i still chuckle at the thought of some smackhead trying to flog my obscure polish punk cds round moss side.  

Live in Mexico city now, piece of piss compared to manc.

but love to all those still there.


----------



## Spion (Feb 22, 2006)

hehe, it's pretty funny people from Mexico City and Bogota speaking sypathetically to someone in Manc


----------



## Kidda (Mar 29, 2006)

i might as well get a neon sign above my head

'VICTIM HERE'

some twat tried to jack me and my housemate on monday night
he was ballied up and popped out from behind the bins as we walked the 150 yards back to our house.

'dont run, dont shout give me what you've got or ill shoot you'

and then he pointed something at us.

i remember yelling fuck you before legging it to get some muscle from inside the shop, my housemate had froze to the spot though thankfully she twatted him one which bought her sometime and about 8 of us came running back out of the shop and scared him off.

just when i was starting to think it wasnt so bad around here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2006)

Kidda said:
			
		

> Where have I moved to?



Humm, Peckham? Do I win £5


----------



## northernhord (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuck Longsight, it used to be OK years ago, a bit alternative but now the place is fucked poverty, heroin and gang violence, Manc Council have actually got an anti-gang outreach thing going on in Longsight


----------

